# Atlanta Groomer?



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

All of these first-time groomer horror stories have me nervous about taking Rory, but his face hair around his eyes is so long that I don't know how he sees! Does anyone have a groomer they would recommend in the Atlanta, GA area? Or should I attempt to trim the hair around his face on my own? I want to keep him in a puppy coat, so I know I will eventually need to go to a groomer. Any and all recommendations are welcome! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

I use Paws and Pearls in Alpharetta; phone 770-521-8892. Not sure if that's too far from you. The owner and her daughter do a good job on Leo.


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Nepa said:


> I use Paws and Pearls in Alpharetta; phone 770-521-8892. Not sure if that's too far from you. The owner and her daughter do a good job on Leo.


Thanks so much!


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Nepa said:


> I use Paws and Pearls in Alpharetta; phone 770-521-8892. Not sure if that's too far from you. The owner and her daughter do a good job on Leo.


Rory has an appointment at Paws and Pearls! Honestly, we should've gone here first-I was just hoping the closer place was going to do a decent job. If it's not too much to ask, do you have any pictures of Leo after a grooming that I can show them?


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Wise...*



rorythehavanese said:


> All of these first-time groomer horror stories have me nervous about taking Rory, but his face hair around his eyes is so long that I don't know how he sees! Does anyone have a groomer they would recommend in the Atlanta, GA area? Or should I attempt to trim the hair around his face on my own? I want to keep him in a puppy coat, so I know I will eventually need to go to a groomer. Any and all recommendations are welcome! Thanks in advance!


Your are so wise to ask in the forum first for a referral to a groomer. It is uncanny, I just posted about a negative experience with my one-year-old's first haircut. It is so worth it to take your time as I have no idea how long it is going to take for her coat to grow back. Best of luck to you!


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Haha unfortunately the location is pretty far away for me so I ended up going somewhere else first and it was not a good experience to say the least. It's taken a while but his fur is finally starting to look like it did. So I can totally sympathize with your negative experience and I'm sorry you had to go through that! So now I'm going to just suck it up and make the drive to Alpharetta!


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Nepa said:


> I use Paws and Pearls in Alpharetta; phone 770-521-8892. Not sure if that's too far from you. The owner and her daughter do a good job on Leo.


THANK YOU THANK YOU! I took Rory here and not only did they do an awesome job but it was much cheaper than the first place I went to. I will definitely be going back!


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

Sorry but I just saw this post. Glad it all worked out for you! Leo will be going there this Wednesday for his grooming.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Zoey in Disheveled State*

I am going to try them as well.&#127941;


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Marni said:


> I am going to try them as well.&#127941;


Did you go to Paws N Pearls? How was your experience? Photos please! I love the way they cut Rory's fur but it's just SO FAR AWAY. Does anyone have any experience with Pet Gallery on the west side of Atlanta?


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

This was his last appointment. I forgot to post this! His fur is super long now though and he needs another haircut soon


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guys!! Cool to see other hav's owners here I use to post awhile back but have been busy! Im from Atlanta too, I have 2 havs Darla 4 years old and her sister Heidi 3 years old! I have been grooming my girls myself for awhile now but I need to find a groomer as well! We take our pups with us when we travel but... now Im in a dilemma, we are going to Italy in Sept and Im in need of a caretaker for my girls! Ive never boarded them makes me sick to think about, but was wondering who y'all use? My oldest daughters live in Atlanta but work all day arghh so Im reaching out any ideas? Rover I guess is an option but thought I would ask here first they are so spoiled and my little anchors (in a good way) Im home all day with them and Im sure they will pout when we go.....

Thanks folks
Nic0


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Nicm said:


> Hey guys!! Cool to see other hav's owners here I use to post awhile back but have been busy! Im from Atlanta too, I have 2 havs Darla 4 years old and her sister Heidi 3 years old! I have been grooming my girls myself for awhile now but I need to find a groomer as well! We take our pups with us when we travel but... now Im in a dilemma, we are going to Italy in Sept and Im in need of a caretaker for my girls! Ive never boarded them makes me sick to think about, but was wondering who y'all use? My oldest daughters live in Atlanta but work all day arghh so Im reaching out any ideas? Rover I guess is an option but thought I would ask here first they are so spoiled and my little anchors (in a good way) Im home all day with them and Im sure they will pout when we go.....
> 
> Thanks folks
> Nic0


I wish I could help, but I've never boarded my little guy either. I take him everywhere with me when I can-I've never been more than one night away from him and my parents watch him. If your daughters live near Smyrna/Vinings/West Atlanta K-9 Coach is great for daycare! It's a little pricey but they offer fun games, and even work on basic training with the pups! I love that they have live web cams that you can watch any time. They also break the dogs into groups so they don't get overwhelmed or too tired from playing. There's never more than 10 pups per person. And of course they have separate big dog and small dog areas. We go there for daycare and have taken a few training classes-Morgan is fantastic! They're open from 7am-7pm. That might be an option?


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow thanks for the recommendation! Yes 1 of my daughters actually lives in Buckhead so that may work out! My Heidi is so scared of other pups and is a weirdo, she may fail the test to see if she can be around other pups! Crazy it as sounds she's so close with her sister but funny around other dogs! But Ill look into K-9 do they let pups stay overnight?Hmmmm maybe my daughter can pick up after work then drop off before she goes to work this may work thanks!!! Ha ready for this my name is Rory, I go by my middle name Nicole on the internet but yep Im Rory and yes Im a female but spell Rory the male way not sure why my mother didn't spell it Rorie the female way but yes Im Rory!!

Appreciate your response I need to start posting again! We may be moving to Greenville South Carolina so urghhh will have to start all over again for groomers vets daycare etc...

Nic(Rory):grin2:


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Nicm said:


> Wow thanks for the recommendation! Yes 1 of my daughters actually lives in Buckhead so that may work out! My Heidi is so scared of other pups and is a weirdo, she may fail the test to see if she can be around other pups! Crazy it as sounds she's so close with her sister but funny around other dogs! But Ill look into K-9 do they let pups stay overnight?Hmmmm maybe my daughter can pick up after work then drop off before she goes to work this may work thanks!!! Ha ready for this my name is Rory, I go by my middle name Nicole on the internet but yep Im Rory and yes Im a female but spell Rory the male way not sure why my mother didn't spell it Rorie the female way but yes Im Rory!!
> 
> Appreciate your response I need to start posting again! We may be moving to Greenville South Carolina so urghhh will have to start all over again for groomers vets daycare etc...
> 
> Nic(Rory):grin2:


They do a full day temperament evaluation (drop off between 7am-9am and pickup between 5pm-7pm). Rory can be a little funny around other dogs too but he does fine  he's even started to play with other dogs more! They do have boarding options, but I'm not sure if they have someone on site overnight or not. Like I said, we haven't done boarding, but they do offer it! If you go with that option please let me know your experience!

That's so crazy that your name is Rory too! I named him Rory after the British TV show Doctor Who character Rory Williams (our family name is actually Williams!) It's a male name in the UK but everyone thinks he's a girl because they think of Rory from Gilmore Girls!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I use the groomer and overnight stay facilities at Hickory Flat Animal Hospital. It is close to Milton.


----------



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

Opening this discussion up again. We just moved from Seattle where we had an amazing groomer who worked out of her garage, had a calm atmosphere, and was just excellent all around. The groomers I found here in Atlanta are into shaving and color (don’t want), don’t blend well and don’t seem to know the havanese standards. Anyone have an amazing groomer in Atlanta that you’re willing to share details about?


----------

